# Police and YouTube traffic vids



## middleagecyclist (7 Mar 2011)

I filmed this idiot the other day and felt public spirited enough to report him and go to court if needed. The PC who came to take a statement stayed for less than 15 mins, didn't take a statement, said she would 'speak' with the driver and create an 'intelligence file' but there were no grounds for any action. I accepted this as she said it was Greater Manchester Police policy. She did not seem particularly enthused about any of the details and when I had queried whether there were grounds for points/prosecution she looked at me like I was slightly mad.

I sent her the link to the vid (which also links to my blog) at her request. Within a couple of hours she had rang me at home to tell what I was doing was wrong, I should not be putting VRNs on display, I was running an anti-motorist campaign, should not be writing about her and she would be speaking to a senior officer about MY actions. She was far more animated about this than when she was taking the details of the driver behaviour. Oh, if you are wondering what descriptive language I have changed on the blog it is simply not to describe the driver as a prat.

I have yet to hear back from the PC or a senior officer despite emailing her to make it clear I would welcome the opportunity to discuss this with someone in a supervisory role. I have though spoken to a PC from a different force who tells me: _"This is a very clear case of section 3 careless and inconsiderate driving in my opinion. If I was dealing with it I would at the least be giving a section 59 warning under the police reform act that if he is seen driving like this again his car would be seized. if he has already had a warning the car can be seized on the strength of this video."_ He also informs me I would have grounds to complain about the first PCs attitude if I so wished.

So, I wondered what people here thought. Am I being overzealous in reporting this kind of driver behaviour? Is posting this kind of video wrong in some way? Should I complain about the officer? Should I wind my neck in?

Thanks


----------



## Dan B (7 Mar 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> I should not be putting VRNs on display,


Complete twaddle. It's a public place (and it's not even personal data)


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Mar 2011)

in my view - and bear in mind I wasn't there - it's a small thing. Fifteen minutes of discussion about the contents of the video seems to be fair enough - they've got work to do. If they're not going to take it up, then you have the satisfaction of posting it on Youtube. The police force can hardly complain that it's prejudicing proceedings if they are not going to take proceedings.

So I'd let it lie. There's nothing wrong with reporting the driver. A complaint against the police is unlikely to result in the driver being prosecuted. The police may not want you to leave the video up, but if they want you to take it down they can always write you a letter and ask you to take it down, giving reasons, and if she calls back you can simply say 'drop me a line'.


----------



## BSRU (7 Mar 2011)

It's sounds like the officer massively overreacted, she problem was told as much by her senior officer.
I would be concerned by her anti-motorist jibe.
There is nothing wrong with calling someone a prat of they are and can be clearly seen being one, if they have an issue let them sue you for libel and see how far it doesn't get them.

Only you can tell if she had a bad attitude to start with, if she was just going through the motions.

Many people know about the data protection act and often see registrations on tv news blurred but they do not realise it only applies to companies and not individuals. There is also the point that vehicle registration details are public information already so not covered by the data protection act.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2011)

GMP! I recently reported a hit and run after some kn*b in a 57 plate honda accord ran into the back of my jeep while driving erratically, agressively and trying to overtake me in a 20 zone with parked cars and near a school at home time. I had my kids in the vehicle with me and he ended up running smack bang into the back of me putting a lovely big dent in the bonnet of his shiny black car. I hardly felt it in my big off-road toy and there wasn't any damage to my vehicle or injuries to me or my passengers (I am not about to file a spurious whiplash claim for the sake of it!!!). I spent about an hour and 20 minutes at the local cop shop surrounded by scroats while trying to report it immediatly after it happened with my kids moaning non stop. they took the details then rang back a few days later to say the vehicle seemed to be in order (i.e insured taxed etc) and as there was no damage to my vehicle that would be the end of it!

Very lazy policing in my view and only goes to reinforce my opinion that idiots can do as they please now-a-days and get away with it. How can someone leave the scene of an accident without knowing if they had caused any injuries and the police not be interested? He should at least have his insurance informed so he loses some NCD and suffers some consequence of his actions.


----------



## downfader (7 Mar 2011)

I think the officer overreacted too. Perhaps due to inexperience, but even so she should have atleast asked a more senior or experinced officer.

During the middle of the last decade there was a similar problem of ignorance towards the rights and legalities around photography in public places. With some Police even telling tourists that it was illegal to take photos in a public place in the UK. I wonder if a similar assumption had been made here.

I'm pretty sure you've done nothing wrong. In fact - if you added this to stopSMIDSY then make sure you update the file with the officer's comments/reaction as the CTC would like to know how the Police are dealing with reports to them.


----------



## spen666 (7 Mar 2011)

Carry on with impunity good sir.

You are committing no crime that I can see


I would be inclined to make a formal written complaint about the officer


----------



## As Easy As Riding A Bike (7 Mar 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> in my view - and bear in mind I wasn't there - it's a small thing. Fifteen minutes of discussion about the contents of the video seems to be fair enough - they've got work to do. If they're not going to take it up, then you have the satisfaction of posting it on Youtube. The police force can hardly complain that it's prejudicing proceedings if they are not going to take proceedings.
> 
> So I'd let it lie. There's nothing wrong with reporting the driver. A complaint against the police is unlikely to result in the driver being prosecuted. The police may not want you to leave the video up, but if they want you to take it down they can always write you a letter and ask you to take it down, giving reasons, and if she calls back you can simply say 'drop me a line'.



All true, but I think the point of the OP was to highlight the poor attitude and ignorance of the police officer in question, namely

"Within a couple of hours she had rang me at home to tell what I was doing was wrong, I should not be putting VRNs on display, I was running an anti-motorist campaign, should not be writing about her and she would be speaking to a senior officer about MY actions. She was far more animated about this than when she was taking the details of the driver behaviour."


all of which is pretty disgraceful.


----------



## Bollo (7 Mar 2011)

I'm afraid most police forces' responsibility to cyclists extends to redirecting traffic around the bodies.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Mar 2011)

Bollo said:


> I'm afraid most police forces' responsibility to cyclists extends to redirecting traffic around the bodies.


I can only refer you to this happy tale.. https://www.cyclechat.net/ 

And, to be fair, when I was hit-and-run and left for dead, some 24 years ago, Thames Valley went 'ape'. They interviewed every garage owner between Aylesbury and Birmingham in the hope of finding the damaged car.

I read accounts of the police not taking cyclists seriously, and it's distressing, but, speaking personally, I've absolutely no complaints. I've reported drivers (admittedly only two in thirty years) for dangerous driving, and the police have done their level best to make sure it doesn't happen again. On one occasion they sent an officer over 100 miles to interview a coach driver.


----------



## henshaw11 (8 Mar 2011)

IMO, write formal letter of complain to the Chief Constable or similar head honcho and remind them that some forces* actually find the footage useful
eg:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-12675763

..which in this instance would have actually been useful if it *did* show the VRN.

*Just gone back to look at the link - by complete coincidence, it's the Manchester Police that have released the video to the BBC !


----------



## Bollo (8 Mar 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I can only refer you to this happy tale.. http://www.cyclechat...politan-police/
> 
> And, to be fair, when I was hit-and-run and left for dead, some 24 years ago, Thames Valley went 'ape'. They interviewed every garage owner between Aylesbury and Birmingham in the hope of finding the damaged car.
> 
> I read accounts of the police not taking cyclists seriously, and it's distressing, but, speaking personally, I've absolutely no complaints. I've reported drivers (admittedly only two in thirty years) for dangerous driving, and the police have done their level best to make sure it doesn't happen again. On one occasion they sent an officer over 100 miles to interview a coach driver.



I'm aware that some forces, particularly the Met, do have a track record of taking these things more seriously. Unfortunately other forces, including my own, still regard cyclists in the same way parents of 5 year old children view headlice. I'm sure there are individual officers who are sympathetic in all forces, but most still have an institutional antipathy to cyclists and cycling.


----------



## buggi (8 Mar 2011)

Bollo said:


> I'm afraid most police forces' responsibility to cyclists extends to redirecting traffic around the bodies.




LMAO... That is one of the funniest comments i have read on here ... shame it is also true... but then i suppose that's why it's funny. 

Is there any way of finding out who insures this tw*t and sending them the video instead? perhaps they will then refuse to insure him anymore, and that will teach him more of a lesson than the police ever could. Perhaps this is the way forward? Perhaps we are approaching the wrong people?


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Mar 2011)

buggi said:


> LMAO... That is one of the funniest comments i have read on here ... shame it is also true... but then i suppose that's why it's funny.
> 
> Is there any way of finding out who insures this tw*t and sending them the video instead? perhaps they will then refuse to insure him anymore, and that will teach him more of a lesson than the police ever could. Perhaps this is the way forward? Perhaps we are approaching the wrong people?


that's a very fine thought. There was once a website called crapdriving.com, and it simply indexed crap driving by license plate number. I was told that the intention was to alert insurance companies.


----------



## middleagecyclist (10 Mar 2011)

Hello fellow CycleChat users

I made the OP due to my frustration and annoyance at the PC's attitude. I was willing to accept what she said about not taking any further action than having some words with the prat and creating an "intelligence file". However she really pissed me off by labelling my actions anti-motorist.

I have not got involved in the conversation here so far as I wanted to know how it would develop without my two pennies worth. I have also been very busy making very clear on my blog that I am definitely _not_ running an anti-motorist campaign. I intend to email the PC in question the link in a few days so she can see she was wrong in her accusation. It would be great if you could visit and perhaps leave a comment or two on the posts. 

Anyway, thanks for the support guys and gals.

Darrell


----------



## fozy tornip (20 Mar 2011)

Quality footage: what camera are you using?


----------



## Jezston (21 Mar 2011)

Only just noticed this thread so sorry for bumping an ended conversation.

If anyone has encountered as bad a response from the police as this and I Like Skol's incident, regardless of whether it's on the road or whatever, you MUST complain - first to the Chief Constable and if you get nowhere that way then to the IPCC.

When I was a student some years back in Leeds we had a similar problem with police taking burglaries and muggings seriously. Students in Leeds had become easy targets for thieves - cases were often reported in the local papers where students were fobbed off while calling 999 when people _were currently trying to break into their house!_ Even when the Hyde Park region of Leeds had become the most burgled area in the UK and the (completely unlit at night) Hyde Park itself gained the highest levels of rape in europe, the police still didn't seem to care. Only after a capaign of reporting such fobbings off to the IPCC did anything begin to change. I don't know what it's like there now.


----------



## middleagecyclist (24 Mar 2011)

fozy tornip said:


> Quality footage: what camera are you using?



I've written about my helmet cam here.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cloggsy (19 Apr 2011)

I like Skol said:


> GMP! I recently reported a hit and run after some kn*b in a 57 plate honda accord ran into the back of my jeep while driving erratically, agressively and trying to overtake me in a 20 zone with parked cars and near a school at home time. I had my kids in the vehicle with me and he ended up running smack bang into the back of me putting a lovely big dent in the bonnet of his shiny black car. I hardly felt it in my big off-road toy and there wasn't any damage to my vehicle or injuries to me or my passengers (I am not about to file a spurious whiplash claim for the sake of it!!!). I spent about an hour and 20 minutes at the local cop shop surrounded by scroats while trying to report it immediatly after it happened with my kids moaning non stop. they took the details then rang back a few days later to say the vehicle seemed to be in order (i.e insured taxed etc) and as there was no damage to my vehicle that would be the end of it!
> 
> Very lazy policing in my view and only goes to reinforce my opinion that idiots can do as they please now-a-days and get away with it. How can someone leave the scene of an accident without knowing if they had caused any injuries and the police not be interested? He should at least have his insurance informed so he loses some NCD and suffers some consequence of his actions.



What about leaving the scene of an accident? Failing to report a Road Traffic Collision etc?

I would have a serious word!

Did you get any witnesses?


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Apr 2011)

Why has no one else noticed he has a break light out....copper could at least issue VDRN to get that fixed!


----------



## ComedyPilot (23 Apr 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> Why has no one else noticed he has a *break* brake light out....copper could at least issue VDRN to get that fixed!



Fixed the (break) for you




(ha ha)


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Apr 2011)

ComedyPilot said:


> Fixed the (break) for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ta CP


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2011)

Refreshingly...

Went into a local Police Station after a bad "left hook", showed the Officer the video on the IPad, and....................

They were really impressed, reckoned it made the case unequivocal, they asked me to fill out a formal complaint, add the video as a CD, and they will be taking action on the strength of the video evidence and statement.

We then had a chat about the technicalities, the wisdom of the One Show describing it as being a "weapon in a war between cyclists and motorists" and left on very congenial terms


----------

